# All Quiet on the Cuban Front



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> After years of bankrolling one of the NBA’s highest-paid teams and paying more than $1 million in fines for haranguing the refs, Mavericks owner Mark Cuban is making perhaps his biggest sacrifice yet.
> 
> He’s gone silent.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AqSWZoLQv.eYuvXCcoZE9Im8vLYF?slug=ap-mavericks-quietcuban


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Normally you don't talk about an owner's maturation process, but hopefully it continues. * Knock on wood *


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

dont want to get cubanized in the finals this time. wade got enough calls last time, i think he learned his lesson


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Completely agree, he just needs to sit back and let his corky haircut enjoy the ride.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Completely agree, he just needs to sit back and let his corky haircut enjoy the ride.


:banana-suit:


----------

